# Coffee Mugs



## GeekMan (May 13, 2015)

I know this isn't shirt so if this isn't allowed please let me know and i will remove it. 

Anyone have success with a fulfillment service for coffee mugs?


----------



## AE7HF (Nov 29, 2015)

I used vista print reseller service for awhile.. very pricey even with the reduced rate. was hard to really turn a profit. I invested in my own equipment to make them. Using the SG800 and now the oki c831ts along with the 3d vacuum press. I'm bulk ordering my supplies from China.. I have a few thousand mouse pads coming by boat now. shipping by ups was going to be over 2k bucks..lol. so have to drive to LA to pick them up in the port. I'm about ready to place an order for over 1000 mugs. I have them sending me samples of some.. going to try some "B" rated mugs just for cheap promotional give away items. The more expensive 11 and 15 oz ones for higher end artwork profit items. I've been researching mass production of the mugs, I'm just not in to the look of the screen printed or pressed look.. it still sits on the outside of the ceramic. I'm looking into doing white on black next. the pro920wt is on the list of goodies.


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

Mugs sell but they definitely don't sell as well as t-shirts.


----------



## GeekMan (May 13, 2015)

Matt said:


> Mugs sell but they definitely don't sell as well as t-shirts.


I don't know if i wold agree with that. One mug of mine alone has sold over 950 units this year. Far better than any single t-shirt.


----------



## veetwincowboy (Mar 14, 2015)

When i screen print shirts for other businesses i throw in a mug with the same logo or whatever and 9 out of 10 times they will order mugs from me. So i think it's a matter of promotion.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Kevin, did you ever get an answer? I have someone asking about mugs and 4over is expensive.


----------



## danslave (Jun 26, 2013)

Intersting thing about mugs and other sublimation services, I lose a lot of shirt business to companies that can offer multiple services because people dont want to work with multiple vendors. So being able to offer mugs might get you more shirt business.

I know I am thinking of getting a sublimation set up soon just to be competitive.

Dan


----------



## AE7HF (Nov 29, 2015)

danslave said:


> Intersting thing about mugs and other sublimation services, I lose a lot of shirt business to companies that can offer multiple services because people dont want to work with multiple vendors. So being able to offer mugs might get you more shirt business.
> 
> I know I am thinking of getting a sublimation set up soon just to be competitive.
> 
> Dan


That's exactly what I did before I even got started. I purchased a Sawgrass FG 800 with bypass tray. Now I'm doing more and I sub then shirts


----------



## ChinaDivision (Dec 30, 2015)

This is a forum of t-shirt not mugs. So maybe you have gone to the wrong places. But I think you can try with FG 800


----------



## AE7HF (Nov 29, 2015)

Meant to say SG800. The sg400 will work well too


----------



## GeekMan (May 13, 2015)

Im not looking for sublimation. I am looking for screen printing for mugs. Sorry if i wasn't clear. I order 1,000's at a time.


----------

